# Custom Backgrounds



## iaclmac (May 2, 2009)

I just saw a video on youtube where a guy made an aquarium background using pink strrofoam covered with quickcrete concrete. It looked interesting but I was concerened about 2 things. First the slats contained in the concrete. and second the chance that the concrete will crack being so thin. Has anyone tried this? Does it really work? And what about adding concrete coloring to the mix?


----------



## 4dashorties (Mar 25, 2009)

I went the easy way. Fabric and a hot glue gun. I'm pretty happy with it.

The concrete coloring I'd be really wary of.


----------



## born2lovefish (Aug 3, 2009)

Posterboard works on a tight budget...


----------



## darkroomdweller6 (May 8, 2008)

my favorite background is slightly crinkled up aluminum foil looking at the dull side.


----------



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is mine.55 gal... 55LB concrete and foam ,44 inches long , 8 inches high, 8 inches wide, check out my build pics.

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=19290&limit=recent><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=19290&size=1 border=0></a>


iaclmac said:


> I just saw a video on youtube where a guy made an aquarium background using pink strrofoam covered with quickcrete concrete. It looked interesting but I was concerened about 2 things. First the slats contained in the concrete. and second the chance that the concrete will crack being so thin. Has anyone tried this? Does it really work? And what about adding concrete coloring to the mix?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I made a 3D background out of styrofoam and quikrete for my 200 gallon aquarium. I have had it in for about 1-2 months now and haven't had any problems. You can find my build thread here:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/210-gallon-diy-styrofoam-3d-background-42362.html
PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure how custom it would count as but this is mine. Its two of the marina styrofoam backgrounds. I could have done the pink styro with the concrete ect, but I did this as it was easier on hubbs piece of mind. Its just siliconed in place.


----------



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

looks cool


majerah1 said:


> [=http://s3.photobucket.com/user/majerah1/media/55004.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

